# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [AJAX] Rcuprer paramtre sur POST dans une servlet

## _beber85

Bonjour,

Comme le dis le titre ... j'ai une requete AJAX dans ce genre



```

```

Le pb est pas au niveau d'ajax (sauf si c'est pas comme ca qu'on passe les paramtre en POST ... mais au niveau de ma servlet car j'arrive pas a les recupere et forcement ca casse le truc !!

J'ai essay le classique 
-> req.getParameter("param1"); mais ca donne rien
-> quand je boucle sur req.getParameterNames(); c'est pareil

PS : au niveau "ajax" ca merde pas car j'arrive bien a recupr un retour dans mon JS

A votre avis, est ce que mon erreur est au niveau de ma formulation de requete POST ?? comment faut il faire pr recupere la valeur des paramtres ???

Merci de votre aide

----------


## _beber85

j'en ai marre de poser des questions pr rien ...

je cherche ... je cherche et je trouve qu'apres avoir pos la question !!

Donc pr ceux qui rencontrerai le meme pb q moi ...

ATTENTION, certain site traitant d'ajax oubli de preciser qu'il faut faire ca quand on fait un POST !!



```

```

----------

